# Son Graduated From Army Basic Training



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

He will be home for the Labor Day weekend and asked me if could take him fishing on Friday. I have been on a job in Ohio since May and will fly in on Wednesday with not enough time to get my boat ship shape for a trip on Friday. If anyone is going out Friday September, 2 and has room for 3 (myself and my two sons) I would be more than happy to cover expenses. 
Thanks Scott
979 285 7454


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations on your son's graduation. You are to be congratulated also for
rearing a son who thinks that serving his country is worthwhile. Tell him "Thank
You" for all of us.

Unfortunataly my boat is not up to taking ya'll out. Good Luck and I hope you
catch a ton of fish.

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------

